# 2 quick yeast questions



## scooterism (26/7/17)

1: Can one add too much nutrient? For example, if the recipe calls for 1/4 teaspoon and I add half, good/bad/doesn't matter.

2: A few weeks ago I harvested some yeast, used one portion and it's all gone well, so from now on in, do I need to make a starter as the yeast is getting on a bit?


----------



## Mardoo (26/7/17)

I'm no expert, but this is based on lots of repeated experience:

1 - Yes you can, however you're unlikely to reach toxic levels of nutrients by doubling them. I always use a bit more than suggested on my starters, you know, "Just to be sure." I have yet to have trouble with the yeast. However, I DO remind myself that manufacturers give instructions for a reason.

2 - I would, just to make sure it's in top condition. I always try to send my yeast out fighting fit. How long is "on a bit"?


----------



## scooterism (26/7/17)

By this weekend it will have been 1 month.


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/17)

How are you storing your harvested yeast?


----------



## scooterism (26/7/17)

Ball jar in the fridge @4-5 degrees


----------



## Lionman (4/8/17)

I make starters regardless. Its an easy way to ensure you have a good population of healthy yeast going into your wort.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/8/17)

I'm always experimenting and learning. In the past I always made a starter to activate the yeast. Over time you can get a little cocky and I started just pitching a correct amount of yeast stored in PET bottles. Considering the date harvested and the viability when using a yeast calculator like Mrmalty. i've found that taking the shortcut of not making a starter can compromise the quality of the outcome. I've been getting some Hot Alcohol flavors by skipping the activation starter. 
So its back to activating the yeast in a starter now. Every time. That is for stored yeast.
The one exception its probably just as good to use fresh harvested yeast cake without making a starter.

As for nutrients I cant comment much I don't use it other than the rare occasion of a Smidgen in a starter. Have a wif of it when hydrated in hot water its awful. Like Ammonia or something. I use it in Apple cider because its more neccesary but not beer.


----------



## MartinOC (4/8/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Have a wif of it when hydrated in hot water its awful. Like Ammonia or something.



That would be because yeast nutrients are primarily Di-ammonium Phosphate. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hermies (4/8/17)

I made a starter last night the yeast I used was washed about a year ago no signs of life yet am I chasing my tail on this ( how long can you keep yeast for ?)

Thanks 
Hermies


----------



## MartinOC (4/8/17)

Washed yeast that old will probably be dead, but you might get lucky on a stir plate. Cut your losses & start with something fresher.


----------



## Hermies (4/8/17)

MartinOC said:


> Washed yeast that old will probably be dead, but you might get lucky on a stir plate. Cut your losses & start with something fresher.


Thanks Martin I will probably go with a fresh pkt


----------

